# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang Bersama ke-11 s/d kamis 27 juli

## asnanto

*Lelang Bersama ke-11 sampai dengan kamis 27 juli 2017
*
Hallo om-om semua......setelah libur lebaran yang panjang kini kita ketemu lagi di thread yang paling ditunggu2 yaitu lelang bersama ikan2 para hobbies di forum kesayangan kita ini. Adapun ikan2 yang akan dilelang adalah sebagai berikut :

 

 

*Ketentuan Lelang :
**
1. Lelang dimulai pada saat diposting dan berakhir pada hari Kamis tanggal 27 Juli 2017 pukul 21.00 waktu server koi's.

2. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 5 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam   21.00 - 21.05 ) ada bid yang masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan   diperpanjang 5 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu   5 menit tsb ( jam 21.05 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang   akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.05 - 21.10,   maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 5 menit dari bid terakhir yang  masuk  dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 5 menit   terakhir.

3. Kelipatan bid minimal Rp. 100.000,-

4. Tidak ada bungkus option.

5. Ikan dalam kondisi sehat, kondisi ikan sesuai dengan yang ada difoto   jika ragu dengan kondisi ikan mohon segera konfirmasi ke nomer WA saya  di 082127028360

6. Pemenang lelang sudah harus melunasi ikan yang dimenangkannya   selambat-lambatnya senen tgl 30 Juli 2017. Jika pemenang tidak   melakukan kewajibannya dengan melakukan konfirmasi atas kemenangannya   dan melakukan transfer pembayaran harga ikan dan ongkir dalam waktu 3 x   24 jam maka ikan lelang akan diberikan kepada penawar tertinggi ke-2  dan  jika penawar tertinggi ke-2 tidak mau maka ikan akan kembali  kekolam.

7. Harga ikan lelang belum termasuk biaya packing styrofoam dan ongkos kirim.

8. Ikan berlokasi di Jakarta dan Tangerang

9. 5% dari hasil lelang akan didonasikan ke kas KOI's*[B]. 


*Harga pembuka untuk ikan2 yang dilelang adalah sebagai berikut :

1. Karashi Marusei / tosai 20 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 700.000
2. Karashi Marusei / tosai 23 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 700.000
3. Karashi Marusei / tosai 22 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 700.000
4. Karashi Konishi / tosai 35 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 1.000.000
5. Kohaku Sakai / tosai 35 cm / sex n.a ( serti bloodline Super Jah ).....ob. 2.500.000
6. Kohaku Kondo / awal sansai 60 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 3.000.000
7. Tancho Showa Yagenji / tosai 20 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 1.000.000
8. Sanke Sakai / tosai 35 cm / sex female.....ob. 1.500.000
9. Ginrin Tancho Sanke Yagenji / tosai 23 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 1.000.000
10. Karashi Marusei / tosai 23 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 100.000
11. Karashi Marusei / tosai 24 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 500.000
12. Karashi Konishi / tosai 35 cm / sex female.....ob. 1.500.000
13. Benigoi Dainichi / nisai 50 cm / sex female.....ob. 3.000.000
14. F1 Benigoi / nisai size 45 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 1.000.000
15. Aka Matsuba Otsuka / nisai 50 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 2.000.000
16. Showa Ueno / sansai 68 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 8.000.000
17. Karashi Ooya / sansai 62 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 5.000.000
18. Ogon Marudo / sansai 70 cm / sex male.....ob. 3.000.000
19. Showa Isa / nisai 45 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 700.000
20. Ginrin Benigoi Momotaro / nisai 44 cm / sex female.....ob. 500.000
21. Ginrin Platinum / nisai 40 cm / sex male.....ob. 500.000
22. Kohaku Taniguchi / nisai 55 cm / sex female ( serti ).....ob. 700.000
23. Showa Dainichi / nisai 39 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 500.000
24. Sanke Ogata / sansai 55 cm / sex male.....ob. 700.000
25. Budo Goromo Maruyo / nisai 43 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 500.000
26. Kohaku Doitsu Shinoda / nisai 45 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 500.000
27. Showa Dainichi / sansai awal 61 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 4.000.000
28. Karashi Marusei / tosai 22 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 700.000
29. Karashi Marusei / tosai 23 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 700.000
30. Karashi Marusei / tosai 25 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 700.000
31. Karashi Marusei / tosai 24 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 700.000
32. Kohaku Sakai / sansai 56 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 3.000.000
33. Sanke Sakai / sansai 64 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 6.000.000
34. Sanke Marudo / sansai 60 cm / sex male.....ob. 1.500.000
35. Kohaku Dainichi / awal nisai 50 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 2.000.000

*


*Video:*

1. Karashi Marusei / tosai 20 cm / sex n.a...https://youtu.be/mLlVceXS1S4
2. Karashi Marusei / tosai 23 cm / sex n.a...https://youtu.be/QlKyWqkgL58
3. Karashi Marusei / tosai 22 cm / sex n.a...https://youtu.be/NkLOBJaNHdI
4. Karashi Konishi / tosai 35 cm / sex n.a...https://youtu.be/ujgtLfcBoMc
5. Kohaku Sakai / tosai 35 cm / sex n.a ( serti bloodline Super Jah )...https://youtu.be/H30O5pZsmyw
6. Kohaku Kondo / awal sansai 60 cm / sex male ( serti )...https://youtu.be/aKyFdn9idqc
7. Tancho Showa Yagenji / tosai 20 cm / sex n.a...https://youtu.be/kBKa8qdw-7k
8. Sanke Sakai / tosai 35 cm / sex female...https://youtu.be/eS-35BQk6Rk
9. Ginrin Tancho Sanke Yagenji / tosai 23 cm / sex n.a...https://youtu.be/qW07CxrUPLY
10. Karashi Marusei / tosai 23 cm / sex n.a...https://youtu.be/jk89jF3gOvQ
11. Karashi Marusei / tosai 24 cm / sex n.a...https://youtu.be/HJKeILFKDrg
12. Karashi Konishi / tosai 35 cm / sex female...https://youtu.be/wqzz6IsrxKU
13. Benigoi Dainichi / nisai 50 cm / sex female...https://youtu.be/-Kg2kfBZK44
14. F1 Benigoi / nisai size 45 cm / sex n.a...https://youtu.be/vCIF1vQ6sb8
15. Aka Matsuba Otsuka / nisai 50 cm / sex male ( serti )...https://youtu.be/MVlD2UfaCOM
16. Showa Ueno / sansai 68 cm / sex male ( serti )...https://youtu.be/-8Azre30YSs
17. Karashi Ooya / sansai 62 cm / sex male ( serti )...https://youtu.be/iEef4KYl3go
18. Ogon Marudo / sansai 70 cm / sex male...https://youtu.be/fI9vVjG4mR8
19. Showa Isa / nisai 45 cm / sex male ( serti )...https://youtu.be/WIeNlsnkDgo
20. Ginrin Benigoi Momotaro / nisai 44 cm / sex female...https://youtu.be/9IGtuI5vtkc
21. Ginrin Platinum / nisai 40 cm / sex male...https://youtu.be/pE9yyMB2v-Y
22. Kohaku Taniguchi / nisai 55 cm / sex female ( serti )...https://youtu.be/QIvAueUwck4
23. Showa Dainichi / nisai 39 cm / sex male ( serti )...https://youtu.be/IfmmRiJIBb4
24. Sanke Ogata / sansai 55 cm / sex male...https://youtu.be/fbBsl8yIst4
25. Budo Goromo Maruyo / nisai 43 cm / sex male ( serti )...https://youtu.be/QGc02623VFU
26. Kohaku Doitsu Shinoda / nisai 45 cm / sex male ( serti )...https://youtu.be/RXH89Lq34GA
27. Showa Dainichi / sansai awal 61 cm / sex male ( serti )...https://youtu.be/nSdcBkwBJXU
28. Karashi Marusei / tosai 22 cm / sex n.a...https://youtu.be/ZWntH2Ieiek
29. Karashi Marusei / tosai 23 cm / sex n.a...https://youtu.be/qxS39t6AGSo
30. Karashi Marusei / tosai 25 cm / sex n.a...https://youtu.be/ko4V0-iIO1g
31. Karashi Marusei / tosai 24 cm / sex n.a...https://youtu.be/yN7KeuRg31s
32. Kohaku Sakai / sansai 56 cm / sex male ( serti )...https://youtu.be/LlR90xg2n1c
33. Sanke Sakai / sansai 64 cm / sex male ( serti )...https://youtu.be/xvY3ldevJsA
34. Sanke Marudo / sansai 60 cm / sex male...https://youtu.be/nXBm5UQFKtg
35. Kohaku Dainichi / awal nisai 50 cm / sex male ( serti )...https://youtu.be/NVroMC8K2fc


*FITUR AUTO REKAP:*

Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut *#bid kode-ikan=nominal* Contoh: *#bid 99=1000* maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 1.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Raditya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

ob No. 10 *Karashi Marusei / tosai 23 cm 100 rb*

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fikriw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Feisal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> karashi marusei sama konishi serti semua Om?


Marusei ada serti kalau konishi non serti

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

#bid 16=8000

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AGUSTO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 30=700

----------


## boszlee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Do depan ikn ob mulai harga 750 om otomatis 950 masih kelipatan 100

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boszlee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello..

Untuk ikan yang OB nya ada 50rb dibelakangnya, telah kami edit, jadi untuk sementara system auto rekap tidak mendukung yang belakangnya ada kelipatan 50rb, seperti 750rb, atau 850.

Ikan yang OB 750 sudah kami edit menjadi OB 700, mohon dibid ulang yah.

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andihong2212

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

#bid 22=900

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Serti ikan no.22

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vienzha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CedricHuang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

#bid 12=1700

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soleha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JagadRaya Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JagadRaya Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

#bid 15=2000

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fikriw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SuperDong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Deky Arisandy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

#bid 22=1400

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SuperDong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## MegaStar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osakakoisurabaya

> #bid 32 = 3100


#bid 10 300

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CedricHuang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

#bid 30=1000

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vienzha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vienzha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vienzha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vienzha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario

#bid 8=1700

----------


## CedricHuang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CedricHuang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## MegaStar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario

#bid 8=1900

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

#bid 34=2500

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SuperDong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Richie Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## MegaStar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Richie Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

#bid 32=3700

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

#bid 5=3300

----------


## Richie Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SuperDong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kevinlim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

#bid 5=3500

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

#bid 2=800

#bid 31=800

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## MegaStar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

#bid 5=3900

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> #bid 1=700


Lelang berakhir di 21.27

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fikriw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> #bid 9=500


Lelang berakhir di 21.32

----------


## JagadRaya Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> #bid 19=900


Lelang berakhir di 21.38

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JagadRaya Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Sisa 2 menit lagi

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fikriw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CedricHuang

#bid 28=800

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Deky Arisandy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KC-Bersama

> #bid 8=2500


Bid 21.53, Close otomatis di 22.00, pengenapan ke atas.

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## MegaStar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

#bid 30=1600

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CedricHuang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Sisa 3 menit lagi

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CedricHuang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## MegaStar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Sory.....berdasarkan sistem auto rekap ending di 22.25

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soleha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CedricHuang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JagadRaya Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JagadRaya Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> Closed ya om as


Iya dah closed om

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ishvara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SuperDong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Progres pembayaran dan pengiriman ikan :

1. Karashi Marusei / tosai 20 cm / 700.000 1w4k.....Lunas dan terkirim
2. Karashi Marusei / tosai 23 cm / 800.000 Bengkong.....Lunas dan terkirim 
3. Karashi Marusei / tosai 22 cm / 700.000 Megastar.....Lunas dan terkirim
4. Karashi Konishi / tosai 35 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 1.000.000 kembali kekolam
5. Kohaku Sakai / tosai 35 cm / 4.000.000 hxsutanto.....
6. Kohaku Kondo / awal sansai / 5.000.000 jamal.....Lunas rencana kirim jumat tgl 4 agustus
7. Tancho Showa Yagenji / tosai 20 cm / 2.000.000 williamc.....Lunas 
8. Sanke Sakai / tosai 35 cm / 3.000.000 Mario.....Lunas dan terkirim
9. Ginrin Tancho Sanke Yagenji / tosai 23 cm / sex n.a.....ob. 1.000.000
10. Karashi Marusei / tosai 23 cm / 400.000 megastar.....Lunas dan terkirim
11. Karashi Marusei / tosai 24 cm / 800.000 williamc.....Lunas
12. Karashi Konishi / tosai 35 cm / 2.000.000 nugrohokoi.....Lunas rencana diambil jumat
13. Benigoi Dainichi / nisai 50 cm / sex female.....ob. 3.000.000 
14. F1 Benigoi / nisai size 45 cm / 1.000.000 bengkong.....
15. Aka Matsuba Otsuka / nisai 50 cm / 2.600.000 ishvara.....Lunas
16. Showa Ueno / sansai 68 cm / 8.000.000 Fadil.....
17. Karashi Ooya / sansai 62 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 5.000.000
18. Ogon Marudo / sansai 70 cm / 3.100.000 ishvara.....Lunas
19. Showa Isa / nisai 45 cm / 900.000 jamal.....Lunas rencana kirim jumat tgl 4 agustus
20. Ginrin Benigoi Momotaro / 700.000 williamc.....Lunas
21. Ginrin Platinum / nisai 40 cm / 500.000 soleha.....
22. Kohaku Taniguchi / nisai 55 cm / 2.100.000 superdong.....Lunas
23. Showa Dainichi / nisai 39 cm / 800.000 jagadrayakoi.....
24. Sanke Ogata / sansai 55 cm / 700.000 jamal.....Lunas rencana kirim tgl 4 agustus
25. Budo Goromo Maruyo / nisai 43 cm / 500.000 yovie.....Lunas
26. Kohaku Doitsu Shinoda / nisai 45 cm / 800.000 superdong.....Lunas
27. Showa Dainichi / sansai awal 61 cm / 6.000.000 nugrohokoi.....Lunas rencana diambil jumat
28. Karashi Marusei / tosai 22 cm / 800.000 cedrichuang.....Lunas dan terkirim
29. Karashi Marusei / tosai 23 cm / 1.100.000 cedrichuang.....Lunas dan terkirim
30. Karashi Marusei / tosai 25 cm / 2.000.000 ciol.....Lunas dan terkirim
31. Karashi Marusei / tosai 24 cm / 1.000.000 bengkong.....Lunas dan terkirim
32. Kohaku Sakai / sansai 56 cm / 6.400.000 nishikigoi freak.....Lunas
33. Sanke Sakai / sansai 64 cm / sex male ( serti ).....ob. 6.000.000 vienzha.....Lunas
34. Sanke Marudo / sansai 60 cm / 3.600.000 jovie.....Lunas
35. Kohaku Dainichi / awal nisai 50 cm / 3.000.000 jamal.....Lunas rencana kirim tgl 4 agustus

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## phemonix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

